# μικρά ανθρωπάκια υπήρχαν τα βασικά



## uress

Eho autin tin protasi edo apo ena politiko keimeno kai den katalavaino ti thelei na pei me auto to 'ypirhan ta vasika' edo: 

"Τουλάχιστον τότε μικρά ανθρωπάκια υπήρχαν τα βασικά."

Enas filos mou eipe: 'ta mikra anthropakia itan ta spoudaia' ki o allos eipe: 'ta mikra anthropakia eihan ta vasika oti hreiazontan' -edo omos de tha eprepe na pei tote 'gia ta mikra anthropakia ypirhan ta vasika'?

Ki ego akoma aporo...


----------



## Perseas

Εγώ, όπως το βλέπω, θα έλεγα ότι το «μικρά ανθρωπάκια» είναι προσφώνηση, δηλαδή ο ομιλητής απευθύνεται σε κάποιους και τους χαρακτηρίζει έτσι. Τα βασικά είναι τα απαραίτητα. Κατά τ' άλλα το κείμενο είναι προχειρογραμμένο. (Ίσως είναι από chat).


----------



## uress

Se euharisto ma sigoura den einai prosfonisi, i vasiki tis idea einai oti o sosialismos itan kalos kai o kapitalismos einai kakos. Olo to keimeno fainetai proheiro molonoti legetai na einai mia epistoli...

Gi'auto kai tha elega oti milaei gia ta aparaitita GIA ta mikra anthropakia alla tote giati de grafei to 'gia', horis to 'gia' de mou vgainei i grammatiki domi.


----------



## Perseas

Τότε έχεις δίκιο, θα έπρεπε να λέει «για τα μικρά ανθρωπάκια».


----------



## uress

Se euharisto!


----------



## Acestor

Θα συμφωνήσω με την αρχική ερμηνεία του perseas. Δηλαδή, είναι παρενθετική προσφώνηση, που θα έπρεπε να είχε γραφτεί με κόμματα:

Τουλάχιστον τότε, μικρά ανθρωπάκια, υπήρχαν τα βασικά.

Δεν θεωρώ ότι λείπει «για». Θα έπρεπε να είναι «*για τα *μικρά ανθρωπάκια». Και δεν σημαίνει κάτι αυτό, δεν θα χρησιμοποιούνταν από κομουνίστρια ο όρος «μικρά ανθρωπάκια» για τον λαό. Είναι απαξιωτικός όρος και αναφέρεται στα άτομα στα οποία απευθύνεται η επιστολή.


----------



## uress

Se euharisto ma opos eipa prosfonisi sigoura den einai.


----------



## Acestor

Είναι βέβαιο, φίλε, ότι με τον όρο «προσφώνηση» εννοούμε το ίδιο πράγμα; Π.χ. στην προηγούμενη πρόταση το «φίλε» είναι προσφώνηση.


----------



## uress

Oute axizei ton kopo na apantiso se autin tin perif(r)onisi...


----------



## Acestor

Δεν αποτελεί προσβολή από τη στιγμή που δεν γνωρίζω το επίπεδο των ελληνικών σου. Άλλωστε, η λέξη «προσφώνηση» δεν σημαίνει μόνο αυτές τις παρένθετες λέξεις ή φράσεις. Προσφώνηση είναι και ο χαιρετιστήριος λόγος.

Εξακολουθώ πάντως να μην καταλαβαίνω πώς θεωρείς ότι είναι σωστά ελληνικά (ως νόημα) το «Τουλάχιστον τότε για τα μικρά ανθρωπάκια υπήρχαν τα βασικά» και όχι το «Τουλάχιστον τότε, μικρά ανθρωπάκια, υπήρχαν τα βασικά». Στο ίδιο κείμενο υπάρχει και το «Και έρχεστε εσείς που κάνετε τις αναρτήσεις σας για την ιεραρχία της εκκλησίας και την έχετε από κοντά να μας πείτε τι;». Το ύφος ταιριάζει απόλυτα στην ερμηνεία για την προσφώνηση.


----------



## uress

Vrika tropo na rotiso ti syggrafea ti ennoouse. Kai to katalava kala. Ki etsi eiha na diorthoso kai to elliniko keimeno.


----------



## Αγγελος

uress said:


> Vrika tropo na rotiso ti syggrafea ti ennoouse. Kai to katalava kala. Ki etsi eiha na diorthoso kai to elliniko keimeno.



Ε, διόρθωσέ το. Η λέξη "ανθρωπάκια" στα ελληνικά είναι σχεδόν πάντοτε προσβλητική. Αν, όπως φαντάζομαι,  το ουγγαρέζικο kisembérek δεν είναι, καλύτερα να αποδοθεί "μέσος άνθρωπος", "μη προνομιούχοι", ή έστω "κοσμάκης". 
H αντίστοιχη φράση του ουγγρικού κειμένου του Facebook λέει απλώς "Τότε όμως ο κοσμάκης δεν έπασχε τουλάχιστον από έλλειψη των πιο βασικών αναγκαίων αγαθών", δεν είν' έτσι;
(Ας μη σχολιάσω ότι ο συντάκτης βάζει στην ίδια μοίρα τις μπανάνες και την ελεύθερη έκφραση...)


----------



## uress

(As mi syzitisoume (gia) ti syntakti katholou an kai einai Ellinida  

To kosmakis tha itan akoma entaxei, ta alla ohi.

Opos kai na einai ego to keimeno to diorthosa alla kai apo tote den to eho xanadei. Tora vlepo oti oi diorthoseis leipoun.)


----------

